# Panic! Questions! Baby pictures!



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Well the title on this one says it all. Sugar and Sanjaya are not sitting on Salt and Joy. They haven't been properly sitting for a few days and the babies were starting to seem listless. They are still feeding, thank God.
So I went out and got a mini reptile warmer and stuck it under a plate for the dovies. Soon the babies were stretching and preening and happy. The adults were sitting fluffed and unhappy so I've put in some silver and mellaluca in the seed to medicate. I think they are eating too much grit too. I've started them on brocolli and other greens and a bit of cheese, trying to spoil them. I bought the kaytee just in case they stop feeding the babies.
They are making noise now, a tiny almost inaudible peep of air hissing out. Like a balloon escaping air.

Well, on to the pics for 8 day old dovelets on hot plate. MMM> something smells like chicken.










Here is mom, taking it easy. 









Here is gay dove couple, sitting on wooden eggs.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How old are Salt and Joy? The babies in the pictures you just posted is not them, right?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Day one.








Day Three.









Day four.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Love the photo's of the babies, they sure are cute! the adult's sure are pretty too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I don't know that much about Doves, but I'm pretty sure that they babies are not old enough to be left alone just yet. Pigeons stay with their babies until they are about 8 days old at least. 
Hopefully someone who actually knows will be along shortly. Just keep them warm. At least if they are getting fed, it's not TOO serious just yet.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

That is indeed Salt and Joy are the two babies, and that top picture is them on Day Eight, just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh Gosh..........I've misunderstood you. The little babies with the white feathers are Salt and Joy? If that's the case, then they shouldn't need to be sat on all the time. Boy, they have WAY more feathering than an 8 day old pigeon. I think they grow a little faster than baby pigeons if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Dove babies do grow a little faster than pijie babies.
They have anough feathers not to get cold now, as long as the parents are still feeding they should be alright.

Reti


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm all confused. Some people say, warm them or they will die. Some say they'll be ok and some, in between. Doves should sit for 11 days, I'm told at least by the dove website, and wean at 2 weeks. I'm three days away from the accepted dove-sitting cut off, and ma and pa stopped sitting 2 days or more ago. I've had to put Mom back on them at night! Irritating little birds.

So I just have no idea. On the other hand, now I have a full rescue kit for baby bird season.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

It IS my first time being a bird-mom. Don't we all panic, the first time?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

philodice said:


> It IS my first time being a bird-mom. Don't we all panic, the first time?


Yes we do!  

They are sure are cute.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Yes we do!
> 
> They are sure are cute.


Yes, they are cute, but are they OK?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

philodice said:


> Yes, they are cute, but are they OK?


Yep! They look perfectly fine to me! Lovely babies, Philodice! Keep those pictures coming, please!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They're cute and just fine.  You can keep the warming pad on low for them, it won't hurt at all and they'll surely enjoy it. It is normal for mom and dad to be away from them for parts of the day, and longer periods each day. Sometimes this varies from the average "day 11", to an earlier or later day. They are interested in their new nest, which is also normal, and as long as the babies crops feel full and they are being visited for feedings, you shouldn't need to feed them.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh good. MJ has raised a veritable hoard of doves and pigeons, so her advice is valuable to me.  
Thanks to everyone for weighing in on this issue. I'll get a new picture tomorrow. They are preening and fluffing those teensy feathers just for us, you know!

And mom and dad aren't sitting on the dovelets AT ALL now. They are perched about a foot away from the babies. I think they know the heating pad has taken over for them in that regard. Crops have been filled since after I put in the heating pad, which is a big relief. The dovelets look like teenagers that have been granted their own bachelor pad. A very independent attitude, 'I can take care of myself' air about them, until they start peeping for food.  The larger one sometimes stands up and preens his belly as he wobbles a little, then flops back down. He flaps his arms when I pick them up to sweep poo out of the 'nest'. I will record their band numbers once I remember to do that. The grey bands just about seem to disappear on white doves.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Be sure the pad is set on low and they can get off of it if they wish...

Looking forward to updates..."nervous mom!"   

Hugs and Scritches

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Joy (big one) is bouncing around. He moves all over and flaps, and preens himself like he has an all-over body itch every few minutes. I was holding Joy in order to socialize, perched on my hand. Cool.


----------

